# my poudriere is now failing with status "stopped:pkgrepo:"



## sean137 (Mar 3, 2022)

Looking at my poudriere web interface the status column used to always be `stopped:done:` but as of about two weeks ago it's showing `stopped:pkgrepo:`. What does that mean?

So yesterday I tried cleaning things with:


```
poudriere distclean -a
poudriere pkgclean -j amd64-13-0 -A
```

and then built again.  Everything seems to work, it took the usual several hours and ended with the following output:


```
[03:29:56] [01] [00:00:12] Finished www/npm | npm-8.4.0: Success
[03:29:56] Stopping 8 builders
[03:29:57] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[03:29:59] Cleaning up
[03:29:59] Unmounting file systems
```

I'm suspicious of the "Creating repository in /tmp/packages" line, is it normal?  Checking today there is no "packages" in the "/tmp" folder, so it seems not...


----------



## grahamperrin@ (Mar 4, 2022)

sean137 said:


> … web interface …



/latest/build.html at the tail of the URL? Or are you inadvertently loading the page for a past build?



sean137 said:


> … normal? …



Yes.

An example:



Spoiler: net/gitup (fetched)





```
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # uname -KU ; date ; pkg -vv | grep -e url -e enabled && poudriere ports -u
1400053 1400053
Fri Mar  4 06:04:48 GMT 2022
    url             : "http://pkg0.bme.freebsd.org/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : yes,
    url             : "https://alpha.pkgbase.live/current/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest",
    enabled         : no,
    url             : "file:///usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default",
    enabled         : yes,
[00:00:00] Updating portstree "default" with git+https... done
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ # poudriere bulk -j main net/gitup
[00:00:00] Creating the reference jail... done
[00:00:02] Mounting system devices for main-default
[00:00:02] Warning: Using packages from previously failed, or uncommitted, build: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default/.building
[00:00:02] Mounting ccache from: /var/cache/ccache
[00:00:02] Mounting ports from: /usr/local/poudriere/ports/default
[00:00:02] Mounting packages from: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default
[00:00:02] Mounting distfiles from: /usr/ports/distfiles
[00:00:02] Copying /var/db/ports from: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/options
[00:00:03] Appending to make.conf: /usr/local/etc/poudriere.d/make.conf
/etc/resolv.conf -> /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/etc/resolv.conf
[00:00:03] Starting jail main-default
[00:00:03] Will build as nobody:nobody (65534:65534)
[00:00:03] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2022-03-04_06h04m54s
[00:00:03] Loading MOVED for /usr/local/poudriere/data/.m/main-default/ref/usr/ports
[00:00:04] Ports supports: FLAVORS SELECTED_OPTIONS
[00:00:04] Inspecting ports tree for modifications to git checkout... yes
[00:00:07] Ports top-level git hash: 6ee9ad1269 (dirty)
[00:00:07] Gathering ports metadata
[00:00:07] Calculating ports order and dependencies
[00:00:07] Trimming IGNORED and blacklisted ports
[00:00:07] Package fetch: Looking for missing packages to fetch from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/${ABI}/latest
[00:00:07] Packge fetch: bootstrapping pkg
Bootstrapping pkg from pkg+http://pkg.FreeBSD.org/FreeBSD:14:amd64/latest, please wait...
[main-default] Installing pkg-1.17.5_1...
[main-default] Extracting pkg-1.17.5_1: 100%
Updating FreeBSD repository catalogue...
[main-default] Fetching meta.conf: 100%    163 B   0.2kB/s    00:01  
[main-default] Fetching packagesite.pkg: 100%    6 MiB   3.3MB/s    00:02  
Processing entries: 100%
FreeBSD repository update completed. 30955 packages processed.
All repositories are up to date.
[00:00:21] Package fetch: Will fetch 1 packages from remote or local pkg cache
Updating database digests format: 100%
The following packages will be fetched:

New packages to be FETCHED:
        gitup: 0.96 (32 KiB: 100.00% of the 32 KiB to download)

Number of packages to be fetched: 1

32 KiB to be downloaded.
[main-default] Fetching gitup-0.96.pkg: 100%   32 KiB  32.3kB/s    00:01  
[00:00:22] Package fetch: Using cached copy of gitup-0.96
[00:00:22] Sanity checking the repository
[00:00:22] Checking packages for incremental rebuild needs
[00:00:22] Deleting stale symlinks... done
[00:00:22] Deleting empty directories... done
[00:00:22] Package fetch: Generating logs for fetched packages
[00:00:22] Unqueueing existing packages
[00:00:22] Unqueueing orphaned build dependencies
[00:00:22] Sanity checking build queue
[00:00:22] Processing PRIORITY_BOOST
[00:00:22] Balancing pool
[main-default] [2022-03-04_06h04m54s] [balancing_pool:] Queued: 2  Built: 0  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 1  Tobuild: 1   Time: 00:00:20
[00:00:22] Recording filesystem state for prepkg... done
[00:00:22] Building 1 packages using up to 1 builders
[00:00:22] Hit CTRL+t at any time to see build progress and stats
[00:00:22] [01] [00:00:00] Builder starting
[00:00:23] [01] [00:00:01] Builder started
[00:00:23] [01] [00:00:00] Building ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.17.5_1
[00:03:20] [01] [00:02:57] Finished ports-mgmt/pkg | pkg-1.17.5_1: Success
[00:03:20] Stopping 1 builders
main-default-job-01: removed
main-default-job-01-n: removed
[00:03:20] Creating pkg repository
Creating repository in /tmp/packages: 100%
Packing files for repository: 100%
[00:03:25] Committing packages to repository: /usr/local/poudriere/data/packages/main-default/.real_1646374099 via .latest symlink
[00:03:25] Removing old packages
[00:03:25] Built ports: ports-mgmt/pkg
[00:03:25] Fetched ports: net/gitup
[main-default] [2022-03-04_06h04m54s] [committing:] Queued: 2  Built: 1  Failed: 0  Skipped: 0  Ignored: 0  Fetched: 1  Tobuild: 0   Time: 00:03:22
[00:03:25] Logs: /usr/local/poudriere/data/logs/bulk/main-default/2022-03-04_06h04m54s
[00:03:25] Cleaning up
main-default: removed
main-default-n: removed
[00:03:25] Unmounting file systems
root@mowa219-gjp4-8570p-freebsd:~ #
```


----------



## sean137 (Mar 9, 2022)

Finally, I believe this to be a poudriere bug, which I've filed here: https://github.com/freebsd/poudriere/issues/985


----------

